# Pc Remote server software



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I just wanted to throw this up.... This is the PCremote server I use on my HTPC

http://www.pcremoteserver.com/Default.aspx


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice. Access from mobile devices is very cool. I used TeamViewer on my HTPC.


----------



## Lonx (May 9, 2013)

Teamviewer here also... although I can now browse usenet from work, click once and it'll be downloaded at home, then renamed and added to the collection for XBMC to index. Remote viewing is handy to check everything is running well  Android app appears decent as well but I've only just installed it.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

i tried teamviewer but was worried about security concerns and hackers! its very cool though


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I connect in with RealVNC


----------



## mcascio (Dec 5, 2010)

I typically use LogMeIn when remoting in from another PC. If I'm on an iPad or Android phone, I use Splashtop Remote. Occasionally I'll use Team Viewer but not too often.


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

On a slightly different usage model; input vs remote desktop. I've found Unified Remote to be very useful.


----------

